# Rebuilding old jet skis...Is it worth it?



## CostaDelTejas (Jul 6, 2009)

Jet Ski or SeaDoo. I would love to have my own but can't afford a new one.

Has anyone ever rebuilt an old used one? Was it worth it for you? 

I'm competent enough around engines that I wouldn't mind having a project such as this as long as I don't have to put in so much money that I would have been better off saving up for a while to get a new one. I don't need the fastest/newest one, it would be nice just to have an older cheaper one that ran well.

Would anyone share their experience on what to expect or how their project turned out ? Thanks.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I am not sure if they are worth rebuilding. But for years I have been wanting to get the engine and jet from one and install in a alum. flat bottom boat. That would have to be about the shallowest running boat around as long as you can pick up enough water for the jet.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I am not sure if they are worth rebuilding. But for years I have been wanting to get the engine and jet from one and install in a alum. flat bottom boat. That would have to be about the shallowest running boat around as long as you can pick up enough water for the jet.


I got bit by that bug to. It should be a good winter project this year. Here's a neat build-up FYI.

http://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewt...=jet+ski&sid=791ba38b0edb9434b481b0b1db7ba8b6


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I saw a guy selling them on ebay last yr 17 Grand 16ft center console with used 650 Yamaha in it


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

We have an old Yammie that my son and I work on. Those things get a lot of water inside the engine compartment and loosening a bolt or screw is an adventure. Rebuilt the Mikuni carbs, not again though.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I generally find it not worth it to re build one completely. If your talking about putting a whole new motor in...which if the old one is so bad it needs to be re built...it probably needs to be replaced. cost for motors run around 3000.00.
by the time you put in the money time and effort, you can't get any money out of it. Thats why you find them parted out often. And you can buy one anywhere from 1,000.00 upward. I found 2 jetski's two years ago at a cost of 2500.00. 1988 models but in good shape....so for the money I think its best just to find one you can afford.....Look around they are available....


----------



## CostaDelTejas (Jul 6, 2009)

Interesting, thanks for the advice guys. So maybe it isn't really worth it.


----------



## empty pockets (Aug 21, 2006)

I can't really see that it's worth it to rebuild one. I have a 95 polaris sitting in my back yard with a blown piston and have not fixed it for over a year. Maybe if you do the work yourself you can justify the rebuild. I just don't need anymore of THOSE types of project anymore.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

If you do the work yourself and the engine is a two cylinder - two stroke, you can replace/rebuild for about a grand. I rebuilt a 750 kawasaki and a 800 seadoo for this price. Don't forget to clean and rebuild carbs. They generally cause 90% of the engine failures. And go back with premix to eliminate issues with oil injection systems. I have a 94 Kawasaki 750 that runs, I would let go for a reasonable offer.


----------

